# 1996 HB Hesitates on acceleration and jerks on deceleration



## melinuxfool (Jun 5, 2009)

It's a 96 HB with KA24E 4 cylinder and 5 speed transmission. Spark plugs are brand new, as are the fuel filter and air filter. It only has 104,000 miles on it.

It hesitates going up hills, unless I downshift into 3rd gear and really rev it up. Some of these same hills never used to require that I downshift out of 5th. It also jerks quite a bit if I don't feather the gas. Most noticeably in 5th gear.

Anyone here have any suggestions?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes...


----------



## melinuxfool (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm getting a P0110 code.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

melinuxfool said:


> I'm getting a P0110 code.


DTC P0110 Intake Air Temperature Circuit Malfunction


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update please...


----------



## melinuxfool (Jun 5, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> update please...


Well, I checked the sensor, and the wire had broken off at the connector, so I soldered the wires back on and that took care of the hesitation. However, I still get that same jerking on acceleration and deceleration, unless I feather the gas pedal. There are now no check engine codes.

What could it be?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

with no codes u should consider cleaning out the fuel tank..

also start checking all vacumn lines ...


----------

